# Glyphosate Is Challenged By WHO



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And so it begins again....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/glyphosate-under-microscope-NAA-alison-rice/


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The solution should be to get those city folks to come out to the farms for free and pull the weeds by hand.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Problem is people are like sheep, they can be herded and a lot are going to believe this bullshit and jump on the band wagon.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

It will be interesting to watch this battle, I guess we'll see just how much power Monsanto does have. I wounder if the cultivator will be making a come back ? LOL. If the glyphosate goes away , I think the big ac. grain farms do too


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

snowball said:


> It will be interesting to watch this battle, I guess we'll see just how much power Monsanto does have. I wounder if the cultivator will be making a come back ? LOL. If the glyphosate goes away , I think the big ac. grain farms do too


Nah, 2-4D beans are on the horizon for starters and there were plenty of residual and over the top herbicides that worked well before RR beans were around.

I can see a local BTO being royally screwed as he can't stay ahead of his weeds with RR beans or corn and a highboy for the corn and another towed sprayer for the beans.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Glyphosate is on the way out anyway, just doesn't work anymore. It is still used as part of the "cocktail ",but everyone here has been battling resistant marestail for at least five years and water hemp has taken off in the last couple of years. We are stll waiting on Palmer to show up. Taking a leak on these weeds is much more effective than glyphosate. The days of spending $3 per pass for weed control is long gone. Round-Up's main role in the cocktail here now is it is still very effective on our super weeds of the early 1990's, Johnsongrass and shattercane. These two were a huge problem before RR crops and are now no worry at all.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Glyphosate is on the way out anyway, just doesn't work anymore. It is still used as part of the "cocktail ",but everyone here has been battling resistant marestail for at least five years and water hemp has taken off in the last couple of years. We are stll waiting on Palmer to show up. Taking a leak on these weeds is much more effective than glyphosate. The days of spending $3 per pass for weed control is long gone. Round-Up's main role in the cocktail here now is it is still very effective on our super weeds of the early 1990's, Johnsongrass and shattercane. These two were a huge problem before RR crops and are now no worry at all.


We aren't seeing those problems with roundup....yet.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.fb.org/index.php?action=newsroom.focus&id=196&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=AFBF


----------

